# What age did your chi bark first?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Some people here have mentioned they have lil 8 week chis barking! I didn't hear a peep out of Oakley til she was 10 months old, no barking whatsover! She still doesn't really bark. Trigger was around 6 months when he started to bark, 8ish months for Bryco. Were mine just late bloomers? We are talking not a peep before hand.


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Jax barked very little when we brought him home at 13 weeks, and now at five months he barks like a big boy  His biggest antagonist is our neighbor's dog, who usually barks at him first.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

we thought MoJie was mute or something cause he never bark....he finally found his voice after 1 ..


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie is 12 weeks and she's barking (sort of) at Lily to play with her and she growls at her ball when it moves away from her


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> we thought MoJie was mute or something cause he never bark....he finally found his voice after 1 ..


Hahaha wow, I think 1 is the latest I've heard! Is he much of a barker now?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, you've made me think that I should have this written in a baby book or scrapbook. Shame on novice me for not documenting this!! haha!

I am going to guess and say 10-12 weeks. Sounded like "meep". Now getting a bit more insistent sounding!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, you've made me think that I should have this written in a baby book or scrapbook. Shame on novice me for not documenting this!! haha!
> 
> I am going to guess and say 10-12 weeks. Sounded like "meep". Now getting a bit more insistent sounding!


hahaha I just remember asking the breeder of Oakley - does she bark a lot? - and the breeder was like well, no, I've never heard her? I got her at 5 months so I guess it took her 5 months to feel like barking was necessary. She is the dog when she barks, we know something is really off. It is the most hilarious thing in the world tho, like all 4 paws bing off the ground.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think they start growling and barking around 5-6 weeks 

Lotus has been a yapper since day one I wouldn't be shocked if she was born barking :roll: she is very vocal makes a bunch of gremlin like noises, howls to adverts all sorts

Daisy didn't make a sound until about 6 months and then it was only atthe front door.. Lotus is a bad influence daisy loves a chat now too


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I think they start growling and barking around 5-6 weeks
> 
> Lotus has been a yapper since day one I wouldn't be shocked if she was born barking :roll: she is very vocal makes a bunch of gremlin like noises, howls to adverts all sorts
> 
> Daisy didn't make a sound until about 6 months and then it was only atthe front door.. Lotus is a bad influence daisy loves a chat now too


Isn't it funny how that works lol...fortunately none of them seem to have picked up Laurel's bad habit of barking at everything, including bugs, creaks in the floor...gah...its awful.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Daisydoo said:


> I think they start growling and barking around 5-6 weeks
> 
> Lotus has been a yapper since day one I wouldn't be shocked if she was born barking :roll: she is very vocal makes a bunch of gremlin like noises, howls to adverts all sorts
> 
> Daisy didn't make a sound until about 6 months and then it was only atthe front door.. Lotus is a bad influence daisy loves a chat now too


Lotus sounds like Penny, she loves to use her voice!! And the same happened with Lola.. she was quiet as a mouse b 4 penny now she barks at the postman etc!! x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Hahaha wow, I think 1 is the latest I've heard! Is he much of a barker now?


not really...his bark is very funny....he do it now everytime I feed him....I wish NaNa is like him...she barks way too much...I can't watch the animal planet chanel cause all she does is bark....so annoying...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bryco likes to "talk" to the TV, too. He will also bark for 1-2 hours straight at a time when we are gone, but never when we are there. We only know b'c we put a nanny cam up and were like WTH? Luckily our neighbors haven't complained b'c how would we train that out of him w/o him being there?? lol.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She first barked yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days...  She only did it twice yesterday, I was able to call DH on the phone (he was at work) and he heard it. He was like, "Dangit!". He wasn't looking forward to her barking. He works for Schwan's and has customers that have Chihuahua's that bark at him like crazy. She won't do it again though.. and I want it on video!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pepper first barked when he was 10 weeks old at his reflection in the mirror in my room. Now he is my most annoying barker, will run to the fence and bark at the house next door even when their dog isn't outside. And will go outside and bark at the dogs in the neighborhood when they get going.

Smoke started at 3 months. He doesn't bark that much, but sometimes will stand outside and bark at the air, I swear. I see/hear nothing but there he is barking away.

The puppies I have now started barking at each other at 4 weeks. They are VERY vocal when playing.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Pepper first barked when he was 10 weeks old at his reflection in the mirror in my room. Now he is my most annoying barker, will run to the fence and bark at the house next door even when their dog isn't outside. And will go outside and bark at the dogs in the neighborhood when they get going.
> 
> Smoke started at 3 months. He doesn't bark that much, but sometimes will stand outside and bark at the air, I swear. I see/hear nothing but there he is barking away.
> 
> The puppies I have now started barking at each other at 4 weeks. They are VERY vocal when playing.


I wonder if its genetic, or if its environmental. I know chihuahuas were bred to alert their owners of abnormal things and thus why many are considered yappy...? Trigger can be a bit of a pill too, he HATES the cats and the cats come on our deck and just scratch at the glass to get him going haha. He will do the same as Smoke, run at the door from time to time when the cats aren't there and just have a hay day.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Isn't it funny how that works lol...fortunately none of them seem to have picked up Laurel's bad habit of barking at everything, including bugs, creaks in the floor...gah...its awful.


That was like my Pom. :/ She would bark at a raindrop sliding down a window pane. 

I don't know about Pip and Roo as I got them when they were 2 years old, but neither bark much. They really only bark if someone approaches the house.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I know what you mean about barking at the cats. The four cats that my mom left me when she and dad moved out live in my room. For the last week or so, Smoke wakes up early just to bark at them. He's been sharing the room with them for 9 months now, and all of the sudden, he sees them as something to bark at, which gets Pepper and Xena barking at them, too. They stay out of reach, but I feel bad for them and it wakes me up too dang early. I'm not sure what to do about it. Sometimes I will grab Smoke right off and put him in the empty crate and I can get some extra sleep. The cats have always lived in that room even when mom and dad lived here, so I am sure there is no way to convince them to move to a dogless room. They are all about 11-12 years old.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Louie doesn't bark and hasn't since I got him. (probably about 2 months ago now) Hes 19 months old now.
His previous owners told us he doesn't bark to so I don't think he ever really has.

He will growl a little when playing or when he wants us to play. And he will sometimes growl if he sees someone strange out the window and give a lil growly 'yip' but its far from a bark. He just does excited little quiet growly yips thats all. But even those are rare. He normally just growls if he sees something he doesnt like and he puts his hackles up but this rarely happens to.

He is a very quiet doggy


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I got a video of her barking! She is 8 weeks 4 days today. She hasn't barked much, so I wasn't expecting her to. I was watching Teen Mom 2 and the baby started crying and she started barking a lil, so I had to rewind it and get out my camera! It's like catching her first words!  Every time I play it she barks again.. lol.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

The lil yip at 12 secs is all that louie will do on very rare occasions lol


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Leo let out his first barks a few weeks ago when he wanted to come inside. Hes done it a few times since, always at his own reflection in our entertainment center or one of the windows  I think they all started around 5-6 months.


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Toby started barking at 3 months. Still sounds like a puppy barking. Macy didn't bark till she was 6 months old. Now she really lets it go. She throws back her head and sounds like a great dane. My husband and I say if we could just tie her little head down she would never bark.LOL I open the door to let all the dogs out and right out the door she runs from one end of the yard to the other barking. As if to let everyone know she's here.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Kristi Shayley didn't bark until she was over a year as well. I thought she'd never bark!! She barks now though at the knock of the door, so that's good other wise she doesn't bark. Kizzie barked probably 4-6 months can't really remember I just know it was YOUNG (TO ME because Shay Shay took so long lol) Kizzie barks at a lot of things though, PEOPLE in petsmart (bad lil girl, but she's learning and doing much better than before) but she barks at "loud" cars or motorcycles when they drive by other wise she has stopped her "no reason barking!" lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My last chi, Roxy was born barking I think and would bark at her own tail. Zoey, I thought there was something with her but she found her voice/bark at about a year too


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Isn't it funny how that works lol...fortunately none of them seem to have picked up Laurel's bad habit of barking at everything, including bugs, creaks in the floor...gah...its awful.


hahaha Draco barks at things that are out of place...the other day I had my jeans, sweater, and underwear rolled up to put in my gym bag...I left them on the table and then went to bed...he started barking holy heck and when I went downstairs he was just staring at the clothes on the table. all was well when I got my gym bag and put them in it. Weird little dog.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> hahaha Draco barks at things that are out of place...the other day I had my jeans, sweater, and underwear rolled up to put in my gym bag...I left them on the table and then went to bed...he started barking holy heck and when I went downstairs he was just staring at the clothes on the table. all was well when I got my gym bag and put them in it. Weird little dog.


Ooo that reminded me of Trigger! My husband always wears khakis...well I bought him some jeans for Christmas and I guess Trigger didn't see him til he came home after work the night he wore them, and he went NUTZOID, was so so scared and confused by his daddy in jeans. HAHA then on Christmas he wore a big blue eyore pj onsie with feeties on it...Trigger had a freakout at that, too! Wonder why they do this...


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Frankie never barked till he was 10 months old! We thought there was something wrong with him. We now have a serious issue with his barking. We have tried shaking a can filled with pennies, "Bark Off" silencer, the "enough" command, turning around when walking because he barks at EVERYONE! 

Benny started barking at 9 months. He is our quiet one, he only barks to try to silence Frankie......:foxes15:


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pixel started at almost 4 months old. Wish she hadn't though - she's quite a big barker!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Moose is 16 weeks and trust me when I say he has a big bark already. Jasper started early to!


----------

